# Bad rear shocks cause wander?



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Dealer said I have bad rear shocks a year ago but I never noticed any issues. Filled up with gas today and headed down the highway. It felt like I was driving a water tanker with no baffles. I am sure I need an alignment at the front but could the bad shocks cause this? If so reccomendations?


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

How are your tires? Any broken belts in them?


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Tires are a bit worn, dont know about broken belts- they goodyear pro-grade.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

If it happened that sudden, something broke/ripped/etc. I've been seeing more and more broken rear springs on these superduties, and that will certainly cause a wander. Bad rear shocks won't cause wander, just bounce. You could have a low tire too, or separated tread, but a broken belt will cause a shake rather than wandering.


----------



## MBB (Oct 29, 2005)

If you are getting a lot of wander, it might be power steer gear box and or the pump. I had been dealing with this for a while. Replaced ball joints , tie rod ends , all new brakes, new springs in rear. Then I finally checked the pitman arm. Joint on arm ok but over an inch of vertical play in gearbox shaft ( I had tightened ball screw up some just prior). So replaced gear box, for what ever reason got about 8 blocks and the pump went out. Drives out real well now, for just over 100k on the meter. I did check the vertical stabilizer bar( for lack of a better term) it was ok. these due wear in the bushings and cause wandering also.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

kurtandshan;1477083 said:


> Tires are a bit worn, dont know about broken belts- they goodyear pro-grade.


Silent Armors? Have seen several goodyears bust belts in the silent armors espically in older, warn out tires. There is a recall on some 17 and 18 inch sizes for tread seperation. I have also seen a frozen front axle u-joint cause real bad wondering in those trucks.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Plowtoy;1477594 said:


> Silent Armors? Have seen several goodyears bust belts in the silent armors espically in older, warn out tires. There is a recall on some 17 and 18 inch sizes for tread seperation. I have also seen a frozen front axle u-joint cause real bad wondering in those trucks.


Yup, Silent Armours. Going to go with Cooper S/T Maxx in the fall.


----------

